# Fog Lights Installed + More HID's!



## CuriousTux (Apr 6, 2011)

that looks nice


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

Nice work


----------



## Big Tom (Mar 8, 2011)

I really dont want to tear off my bumper. Do you think I can install all the HIDs without major deconstruction?


----------



## nosidefcp (Dec 24, 2010)

do you have any manual on how to unmount the bumber?i need to install my new projector headlights..thanks


very nice by the way


----------



## MaximusPrime (Mar 23, 2011)

Wow, looks great man. I really want to get the fogs in my Eco, but I'm afraid of tearing off my bumper.


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

Big Tom said:


> I really dont want to tear off my bumper. Do you think I can install all the HIDs without major deconstruction?


You could do it without taking off the bumper. To do the headlights is very easy if you get a plug and play harness you dont have to remove anything, save moving the washer filler nozzle out of the way on the drivers side to get to the back of the headlights. 

The fog lights you could get to through the wheel wells or from underneath.

But seriously, we took off the bumper on mine in 15 minutes its not a big deal. You have to remember you are taking off a bumper cover, not the bumper itself. All the structural material is connected to the frame. The only thing are taking off is the plastic 'wrapper'


----------



## Big Tom (Mar 8, 2011)

gfxdave99 said:


> You could do it without taking off the bumper. To do the headlights is very easy if you get a plug and play harness you dont have to remove anything, save moving the washer filler nozzle out of the way on the drivers side to get to the back of the headlights.
> 
> The fog lights you could get to through the wheel wells or from underneath.
> 
> But seriously, we took off the bumper on mine in 15 minutes its not a big deal. You have to remember you are taking off a bumper cover, not the bumper itself. All the structural material is connected to the frame. The only thing are taking off is the plastic 'wrapper'


OK, what day should I come over and what kind of beer should I bring?


----------



## MaximusPrime (Mar 23, 2011)

I know I asked you this in the other thread skillz, but I wasn't sure which forum you checked more often. When you install the HIDs, do you not run the auto lamps or the DRLs anymore? I understand the low beams run at low power for the DRLs and I know HIDs don't like that. 

Auto lights are one of my favorite features, so I'm not sure I want to give that up.


----------



## bpipe95 (Nov 1, 2010)

Did you use a relay harness for the fogs?


----------



## bigblacklt1z71 (Mar 21, 2011)

MaximusPrime said:


> I know I asked you this in the other thread skillz, but I wasn't sure which forum you checked more often. When you install the HIDs, do you not run the auto lamps or the DRLs anymore? I understand the low beams run at low power for the DRLs and I know HIDs don't like that.
> 
> Auto lights are one of my favorite features, so I'm not sure I want to give that up.



I put the 6000k hid's in mine and we had to run a relay and tap into the park lamp circuit it gets rid of drl but retains auto headlamp feature....not sure what other ways to go about that though we tried to use the low power of the headlights but it was causing the relay to freak out which is why we ended up tapping into the park lamps....not sure how he did his but thats how i did mine


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

You probably could install the fogs without taking the bumper off but it would probably be more of a hassle than pulling the bumper off. I'm not sure what has people so intimidated about removing the front bumper, but it is not a difficult task. 

As for the DRL's, i hadn't noticed any problems with them until last week i noticed one headlight was flickering because the low voltage wasn't enough to fire up the bulb. Now i just turn the DRL's off when i drive my car during the day.


----------



## MaximusPrime (Mar 23, 2011)

Yeah, pretty much what I was afraid of. I don't want to run relays or tap into anything on my car. I think I'll just try to find some brighter halogens. Besides, the housing on these cars does not mix well with hids, I don't like to be blinded by others with these kits, so I don't want to be a hypocrite.

EDIT: Spelling and grammar.


----------



## TGrayEco (Feb 25, 2011)

MaximusPrime said:


> Yeah, pretty much what I was afraid of. I don't want to run relays or tap into anything on my car. I think I'll just try to find some brighter halogens. Besides, the housing on these cars does not mix well with hids, I don't like to be blinded by others with these kits, so I don't want to be a hypocrite.


Yeah, that's how I am. I'd love to have HIDs on my car..but not with these stock headlights. I had Silverstar Ultras on my Jeep, and liked them a lot! But they don't have the proper bulb size for our cars...


----------



## KrissKross (Nov 29, 2010)

6k HIDs look great
Just a question about HIDs on our stock Cruzes..
Have they bothered any other drivers on the road?
i'm worried that if i install HIDs i might blind oncoming traffic.


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

MaximusPrime said:


> Yeah, pretty much what I was afraid of. I don't want to run relays or tap into anything on my car. I think I'll just try to find some brighter halogens. Besides, the housing on these cars does not mix well with hids, I don't like to be blinded by others with these kits, so I don't want to be a hypocrite.
> 
> EDIT: Spelling and grammar.


It's really not that difficult to just turn the DRL's off when u get into the car during the day, there is even a light on the dash to remind you.

As for blinding people, its not going to happen unless you adjusted your headlight beams up a lot. Even with the HID headlights and fogs on there is still a nice low light cut off, standing about 20 feet in front of the car the light cut off is just above my waist.


----------



## MaximusPrime (Mar 23, 2011)

Eh, it isn't a matter of turning them off. I prefer the use of my DRLs. I have always driven with my lights on. It helps truckers and bus drivers see me better. Also, good to know about the cutoff. I would have to see it in person to really make a call on that.

EDIT: Yeah, I used the Silverstar ultra sealed beams for my El Camino, and they worked really well. I'm surprised they don't have a bulb that would fit the Cruze though. Have you e-mailed them at all?


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

Big Tom said:


> OK, what day should I come over and what kind of beer should I bring?


We used to have "install days" for my Subaru meets, no reason we couldn't have one for the cruze


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

For all the people who like to post what they think is true rather than speaking from their own real world experiance....

Here is the cut off from my HID headlights and HID fog lights combined from a little over 20 feet away, the light cut off is under 3 feet from the ground!


----------



## slecyk (Mar 12, 2011)

Where did you get the kit? I know you said ebay but I saw nothing for the cruze from that seller.


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

slecyk said:


> Where did you get the kit? I know you said ebay but I saw nothing for the cruze from that seller.





Skilz10179 said:


> both sets (headlights and fogs) from a ebay seller hidgate. *Although he didn't have them listed on ebay i sent him an email and bought them from him outside ebay $35.99 shipped per set*.


Read agian...


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Skilz10179 said:


> For all the people who like to post what they think is true rather than speaking from their own real world experiance....


Like me? Looks pretty good - there doesn't appear to be a whole lot of light above the cutoff. How do you like the OEM fog lights?What are you doing for high beams now?


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Skilz10179 said:


> For all the people who like to post what they think is true rather than speaking from their own real world experiance....


Like me? Looks pretty good - there doesn't appear to be a whole lot of light above the cutoff. How do you like the OEM fog lights?What are you doing for high beams now?


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

Blue Angel said:


> Like me? Looks pretty good - there doesn't appear to be a whole lot of light above the cutoff. How do you like the OEM fog lights?What are you doing for high beams now?


Not you or anyone specifically, i actually think you're one of the more knowledgeable people on here from the handful of posts i've seen you make. It just bugs me when i know someone is posting based on bullshit they've read others who haven't a clue say when i know for a fact they personally have no real world experiance with what they are posting. There are plenty of headlight housings out there from different make vehicles that have no business being used with HID lights in them but i took a chance with the Cruze and the cutoff is near perfect.

As for the fogs, they're great. They really do complement they headlight output plus they look good too.

For high beams my HID conversion bulbs actually have a halogen high beam bulb mounted next to the HID bulb in the same fixture, pretty cool. They cast light much higher than the low beams but the downside is the halogen bulbs are so weak in comparison i doubt i will ever use them...


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Nice man. You by chance aren't welding that rear diff in the S14 are ya? =P


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

JDM-USDM Love said:


> Nice man. You by chance aren't welding that rear diff in the S14 are ya? =P


Definitely not! Lol the diff is a helical limited slip from a S15. I'm in the process of doing the diff and a million other upgrades right now..


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Nice I was hoping it wasn't going to be a drift queen.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Skilz10179 said:


> Not you or anyone specifically, i actually think you're one of the more knowledgeable people on here from the handful of posts i've seen you make.


Thanks man, I do my best to be factual.



Skilz10179 said:


> It just bugs me when i know someone is posting based on bullshit they've read others who haven't a clue say when i know for a fact they personally have no real world experiance with what they are posting.


Haven't you heard? The internet was released for public use specifically because world leaders wanted to increase the production of fertilizer. 



Skilz10179 said:


> There are plenty of headlight housings out there from different make vehicles that have no business being used with HID lights in them but i took a chance with the Cruze and the cutoff is near perfect.


This is good to see. As cars get better and better so does the light control of their headlights, but as you stated this is not always the case. This is why I am generally against HID swaps in OEM headlight housings. Not everyone (rarely anyone, likely) ever takes the time to check if their newfound headlight output will be blinding others. Nice to see the headlights on the Cruze seem to do a good job.



Skilz10179 said:


> As for the fogs, they're great. They really do complement they headlight output plus they look good too.


If I end up getting my Eco MT, the OEM fogs will be first on my list of priorities!



Skilz10179 said:


> For high beams my HID conversion bulbs actually have a halogen high beam bulb mounted next to the HID bulb in the same fixture, pretty cool. They cast light much higher than the low beams but the downside is the halogen bulbs are so weak in comparison i doubt i will ever use them...


That's interesting! I've never heard of that, but then again I'm not busy researching the HID retrofit market, either. Do you have a picture of the bulb? How about a shot of the high beam output vs. the low beam HIDs just for kicks?


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

these fog lights have made me want fog lights.are they hard to install?


----------



## g0lden (May 17, 2011)

What color series are your HIDs? They look really blue in the pics.

D


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

g0lden said:


> What color series are your HIDs? They look really blue in the pics.
> 
> D


Try reading above the pictures.


----------



## GreatShadamehr (Nov 29, 2012)

where did you buy these?


----------



## GreatShadamehr (Nov 29, 2012)

*Hi*

Where did you buy these? Please and Thank you


----------



## Toughasdirt (Jan 11, 2015)

Skilz10179 said:


> I finally had time to install my fog light kit on saturday, i also added a 6000K HID kit to the fogs to match my 6000K HID headlights. I tried to take some night time pics but they came out pretty blurry...
> 
> Day time pic right after the install.
> 
> ...


Where did you get your 6k hid fogs from?


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

Skilz10179 said:


> For all the people who like to post what they think is true rather than speaking from their own real world experiance....
> 
> Here is the cut off from my HID headlights and HID fog lights combined from a little over 20 feet away, the light cut off is under 3 feet from the ground!





Skilz10179 said:


> Not you or anyone specifically, i actually think you're one of the more knowledgeable people on here from the handful of posts i've seen you make. It just bugs me when i know someone is posting based on bullshit they've read others who haven't a clue say when i know for a fact they personally have no real world experiance with what they are posting. There are plenty of headlight housings out there from different make vehicles that have no business being used with HID lights in them but i took a chance with the Cruze and the cutoff is near perfect.
> 
> As for the fogs, they're great. They really do complement they headlight output plus they look good too.
> 
> For high beams my HID conversion bulbs actually have a halogen high beam bulb mounted next to the HID bulb in the same fixture, pretty cool. They cast light much higher than the low beams but the downside is the halogen bulbs are so weak in comparison i doubt i will ever use them...


Not to be that guy, but the light cutoff in that picture is *nowhere *near perfect. If any vehicle has a halogen housing, it has no business housing an HID ballast and bulb, just like the Cruze. Do you not notice all of the light bleeding out around the light on the garage door and how far up your garage door is lit up? Your entire garage door is illuminated. If the cutoff was perfect, the line would be VERY sharp and crisp. 

Just because they're aimed at X angle, doesn't mean you're not blinding other people. What about motorcyclists and people in cars even lower than the Cruze or people with sensitive eyes? People who install HID's in these housings frustrate me to no end. If you can't afford a REAL HID setup, then don't do it.


----------



## 1.4TheRoad (Apr 16, 2015)

Normally I would just agree with you. I've built lots of retrofits, ran lots of set-ups across a few cars and have a lot of experience with automotive lighting.

However..... with all due respect, you should shut up. a picture says almost nothing about light output. Cameras can focus on a certain area of light keeping it visible and set ISO and ignore all other light. Notice the door is visibly lit yet the HID light is completely white out? DSLRs have done this for years, phones can now. If you haven't seen it in person the point is moot. 


You are just band waggoning HID in reflectors hate. Some of the first HID use was in Lexus and from the factory the reflection looked like this. You NEED light above the cut off for road signs, most cars with projectors have secondary lights/dlrs to light the road signs. If the car doesn't have some kind of light above the cut off it shouldn't be on the road. Hologen bulbs hit above the cut off too.... 

The light above the cut off is consistent and lacks HOT SPOTS where light collects and focuses at single paths into drivers eyes. As long as it's not that bright above the cut off these are fine. Its probably dimmer than the blinker.

I see so much Ill informed crap on both sides of this HID fight on this fourm. Half of the people who flame HIDS don't even understand how a projector works. The OP of this thread had it right, he went out and tested it for himself. Last time I checked people who own these cars are adults. Put up your own experiment and experiences with the same lighting on the same car and then you can talk.


And just incase any of you read this and weren't informed or don't feel wrong yet. Stop running low wattage dlr signal to you ballasts.. you are destroying them. They weren't made to try to fire up all day on insufficient power.

But what about people on motorcycles and low riders and toddlers standing in front of the car. Are you kidding me?

TLDR; Experiment for yourself and see in person, there's variables. Assuming makes an ass of u and ming.


----------

